# Am I pregnant or just oddly late?



## super kitty (Nov 26, 2003)

*


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

I say you should test!


----------



## super kitty (Nov 26, 2003)

*


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

High cervix and lots of CM is a sign of ovulation. Just a second....
This might help? It looks like it might be right for pregnancy.

Since you've been looking at your nipples pretty regularly you'll probably be able to tell the aerola difference more quickly.


----------



## super kitty (Nov 26, 2003)

*


----------



## nfpmom (Jun 4, 2004)

If you don't want to test to confirm, then wait a couple more weeks and if your AF hasn't shown up then you probably are pregnant. OK that sounds snarky...







but if you don't test and aren't temping, then just waiting is the only other sure sign. You can second guess pregnancy symptoms all you want... Its normal to not be dry when you are pregnant, yes. If you are super stressed lately, you could have just had a delayed ovulation. Nothing that time (or a pregnancy test) won't straighten out for you sooner or later.


----------



## erinjkelley (Jul 31, 2005)

i know how you feel.







no lie, i just choked on my saliva when i read the symptom of excess saliva.







i hope it is just my mind playing tricks on me. i'm on day 36 of my cycle but tested negative saturday. it sucks wondering what's going on with your body.


----------



## super kitty (Nov 26, 2003)

*


----------



## erinjkelley (Jul 31, 2005)

there is just something comforting about knowing someone else is also waiting to find out.


----------



## super kitty (Nov 26, 2003)

*


----------



## super kitty (Nov 26, 2003)

*


----------



## erinjkelley (Jul 31, 2005)

i am right there wiyh ya! still wondering if i'm pregnant... on day 40 on my cycle.







am thinking maybe it is a combination of stress and increased nursing giving me a long cycle. time will tell..... good luck to you.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Any updates, Super Kitty?


----------



## super kitty (Nov 26, 2003)

*


----------



## KrystalC (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow... you have some willpower. I have never ever been able to resist not testing!


----------



## KrystalC (Aug 1, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## super kitty (Nov 26, 2003)

*


----------



## super kitty (Nov 26, 2003)

*


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

So you didn't test?! Wow. I guess I didn't test with my first- I found out in the ER, though, due to horrible stomach pain, and THEY tested. But I didn't want to know if I was, so I didn't test or tell my dh.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *super kitty*
I'm going for an unassisted pregnancy. Somehow the testing seemed to go against this. I think mainly I wanted to try and expereince the whole of the pregnancy, understand what is happening to myself as opposed to knowing because of an outside source. This is the last time I will be pregnant so I want to take advantage of every moment. And you know what, I'm so glad that I didn't test!









Congrats! That's so cool.







I am done having kids, and knew that my youngest would be my last so I tried to live up every moment, as well- especially the last month.


----------



## super kitty (Nov 26, 2003)

*


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *super kitty*







I could see how you could end up in the ER if you didn't know you were pregnant. If I didn't think I was pregnant either I might be there too with this nausea!







:

Thanks for the congrats. I think I'll have dh pull out the baby clothes I have put away.







I know it's early but I am excited.

Oh I figured I was pregnant, but since it was my first pregnancy, and I was told I'd need IVF to get pregnant (and couldn't afford), I just resisted testing. The night I went into the ER, I'd been working at a pizza place and it was about 8 p.m., VERY VERY busy, and I finally just asked could I go home because I was in pain. Dh was out at his job without a phone. I got dropped home by another pizza worker and sat down and looked up "What To Expect..." 's first chapter about symptoms. I had them all! So the nurse on the phone said to come in once I said "stomach ache" and "last period six weeks ago" in the same breath. I turned out to be 5 weeks along. (They suspect ectopic.)

Have fun with the baby stuff. I loved setting up the nursery with my first- all the shower stuff!! And with my second, we did cloth and so we had all these wonderful, wrinkly, fluffy newborn flat diapers to wash and line up.


----------



## erinjkelley (Jul 31, 2005)

congratulations! you are amazing for not testing! i've burnt through about 8 tests now.


----------



## super kitty (Nov 26, 2003)

*


----------



## erinjkelley (Jul 31, 2005)

yeah, they were dollar store tests, so wasn't so sure about them. also, didn't know if nursing would affect the hormone levels. am still wondering what is going on since i haven't gotten af yet.







:


----------



## Rico'sAlice (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *super kitty*
Taking so many makes me wonder if you truly trust the result? Why so many?









I think the thing is that when you get a negative you don't know if it's _really_ a negative or if you are just testing too early, especially if you are not 100% positive of your O date.


----------



## super kitty (Nov 26, 2003)

*


----------



## super kitty (Nov 26, 2003)

*


----------



## erinjkelley (Jul 31, 2005)

how are you feeling superkitty? with my last pregnancy i highly suspected i was pregnant before the test. thinking back on it, the signs would be pretty obvious to me now. one reason why i thought i was pregnant this time was nausea, but i think it was just a stomach bug.







it lasted FOREVER though. anyway, still no af. wondering if i should see my gyn, but i pretty much avoid doctors as much as possible. i wonder if a naturopath would know anything about leveling out hormones, etc.


----------



## super kitty (Nov 26, 2003)

*


----------

